# Horse Lovers!!!



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I would love to see pics of my fellow horse lover's horsey buddies! I know there's a few on here, so come on cowgirls/cowboys, post some pics!

These are my babies, Jake and Saltry. Jake is the dapple gray appaloosa, he is turning 19 on April Fools day (tomorrow!), he was diagnosed with arthritis 2 years ago and has since been retired, but I used to do everything with him, from dressage and hunter/jumper to rodeo, we won numerous championships together, and he helped me win Rodeo Queen at the Kodiak Rodeo and State Fair in 2005. Saltry is the palomino, he is no longer with us, he was 28 years old when we lost him to colic a little more than 2 years ago. RIP Saltry, he was a fabulous horse, sweet, gentle, kind, and versatile. He will always hold a place in my heart, as he was our first horse. Here's some of my favorite pictures of them, and I really want to see pictures of the other horsey members around here!

Jake running through the pasture, he looks pretty scruffy cause he has his winter coat









Saltry running through the pasture. It always gets muddy here after the snow thaws in the spring...









Me riding Jake, my sister on Saltry, getting ready to go for a summer trail ride









My sister and I at the rodeo. 2006, I think?









Jake and I took a purple ribbon (basically the same as first place) in the English Bareback Equitation class for the 4-H horse show, I think this was 2005?









Jake and I taking a fence in 4-H classes, this was probably about 6-7 years ago, I think I was in intermediate classes at the time, so the fence was pretty easy... lol









My sister with Saltry at a 4-H horse show









Jake and I, when I won Rodeo Queen in 2005. 









Thanks for looking, share some of your pictures too please!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

LOVE THESE PICS ZOMG lol ^.^ I'm gonna have to post up now! Might be a bit later tonight though. I have two big tests next week, and duty before play, but I will get around to it!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

makes me miss my horses so much , I used to jump and I ha a lil palomino who was a barrel racing champion { before i bought her } but It was fun doing those with her all you had to do was stay on and she knew the course lol . great pics, Ill have to see if I can dig out some of mine and scan them here


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

here is me with fred & ebbs... sorry its a crappy pic... its from back when i was pregnant with my youngest


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This was my big guy Claudio. Jockey Club Reg Thoroughbred, 16 hands high. He had a neurological disease and had to be put to sleep.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> This was my big guy Claudio. Jockey Club Reg Thoroughbred, 16 hands high. He had a neurological disease and had to be put to sleep.
> 
> YouTube - In memory of Claudio


awww... that hurts my heart!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can only find a couple pics right now , looking for my album so I can scan some more but here is my palomino taff and my tennesse walker misty 








this was a costume class and i was suppose to ride side saddle alone lol but I didnt practice so to keep me from falling on my face my besty dressed up like a guy and was my gentleman lol








sorry pics arent in great shape lol they didnt make the album for some reason :S


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Yay! Keep 'em coming! Hurry up, GTR, I'm bored at work and need some more eye candy in the equine form! lol

Shes Got Heart-- It's so hard when we lose a best friend, someone who held so much of our hearts... I still miss my Saltry to this day, but our loved ones are now in greener pastures...  And hey, we have the same name! Except mine is Meaghan... lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice to officially meet you, meaghan


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: you too, megan!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> This was my big guy Claudio. Jockey Club Reg Thoroughbred, 16 hands high. He had a neurological disease and had to be put to sleep.
> 
> YouTube - In memory of Claudio


   Thats so sad... For such bold, beautiful, spirited creatures... life is still so fragile.

Alright, I'll load up some pics!

Lady Kate when she's free of the winter furries. She is out of Loun Doctor. AQHA









Kate furry and out of shape lol









Me and Thunder (few spot appaloosa)









...and I am uploading some pics and vid from the TWH show today ^.^


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful animals you guys. These aren't mine but they where boarded on the ranch I work on for some time and you guys might like them. I love the heavy horses


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words on my Claudio. I had him just shy of 1 year. It was very sad to let him go. But I do remember all of the good times we had together. And I cherish those very much. He was a really great horse. He was very spirited for his age! He could keep up with all of the young horses! lol He also loved putting his riders to the test! The girl I bought him from said she'd never seen him take to anyone like he took to me besides herself. That made me feel really great to hear. I could see it in him too when I let friends ride him. Me and him had a special bond. He was everything I ever dreamed of having in my first horse. I hope to have another off the track TB some day. They make the best horses!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

GTR said:


> Thats so sad... For such bold, beautiful, spirited creatures... life is still so fragile.
> 
> Alright, I'll load up some pics!
> 
> ...


Your horses are so beautiful! I am in love with Lady Kate! She is a looker! Is she a thoroughbred? Arguing with myself over here if shes a TB or a QH lol

NVM lol Saw the AQHA


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Your horses are so beautiful! I am in love with Lady Kate! She is a looker! Is she a thoroughbred? Arguing with myself over here if shes a TB or a QH lol
> 
> NVM lol Saw the AQHA


NO worries, she definitely has the Appendix look with those legs. 

Oh I love the drafts!! <3

I am loving all these pics! I especially love Taff's action shot!

Jake looks AWESOME in that hunt bridle too. I bet he was an impressive dressage mount. ^^


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

GTR said:


> NO worries, she definitely has the Appendix look with those legs.
> 
> Oh I love the drafts!! <3
> 
> ...


Yes she does! And she had delicate facial features as well. Very nice looking QH


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

GTR said:


> NO worries, she definitely has the Appendix look with those legs.
> 
> Oh I love the drafts!! <3
> 
> ...


He definitely was! I had only started dressage with him, but he's such an animated mover that it made for some beautiful moves. We believe he has some Arabian in him, he always holds his tail and head high and prances... lol. And Lady Kate is quite the looker! Beautiful girl! I want to see the appy spots on Thunder though... Loooove me some appy's!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

All of these horses are simply beautiful! I had a horse, many moons ago, but don't have his/our pix uploaded onto photobucket  I also have a pix of my mom and her b/f at the time, when she was 8 mos pregnant with me, riding barefoot and bareback, lol. I'll have to hook up my scanner (haven't even opened the box yet) and upload all those pix so I can share in this one too. I miss my boy Tanto.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> He definitely was! I had only started dressage with him, but he's such an animated mover that it made for some beautiful moves. We believe he has some Arabian in him, he always holds his tail and head high and prances... lol. And Lady Kate is quite the looker! Beautiful girl! I want to see the appy spots on Thunder though... Loooove me some appy's!


Sure, I will try and get some next time I am on the farm! (later this week weather permitting)

Here's some Spring Fling TWH pics! Just a few shots of the stallions:


















































































The Champion!


















My personal favorite, the big black!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

GTR said:


>


 OMG I love this guy's coloring! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing these pics, I would love to get to see something like that someday!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! TWH are so beautiful, I really love Saddlebreds too.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

maks me miss showing the tennesse walker circuit, the people behind that breed and those shows are sooo much fun , so much more laid back then your traditional dressage jumping shows ect. And the saddlebred hows much the same way sooo much fun , people screaming and yelling to get the horses excited my fav part { the more the horse gets excited the higher the front feet come up , and the tail flips up and the horse just gets amped they look amazing} I used to show a palomino saddle bred stallion he was off the hoook lol. That black one is my fav too in those pics you showed , woulda been a good doubles partner with my mare lol.


----------

